# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى الديكور والأثاث المنزلي >  ديكورات غرف الإستقبال

## دموع الورد

_اقدم لكم  				تشكيلة من ديكورات غرف الإستقبال لعام 2009.. حيث تتميز فيها  				الالوان الزاهية كالوردي والاخضر الفاتح والاصفر كألوان الموضة  				لهذا العام.
__ 
1-امتزاج لالوان حارة الاخضر  				والاصفر نسبة الى فصل الخريف بحيث تشعرك بالدفئ والانس في ليالي  				الخريف الباردة وفي نفس الوقت تعطي انارة لغرفة.
_

__ 


_2-غرفة بلون  				الورد ممتزجة بالابيض تعطي للمنزل جو ربيعي فاتح ومنعش.
_

__ 


_3-دائما  				امتزاج الاخضر والاصفر
_


__ 


_4-غرفة ذات  				طابع شرقي مزينة باثاث فرنسي جميل امتزاج الثقافتين.
_

__ 


_5-الازرق  				والاسود يعطي للغرف رهبة واهمية يمكن استعمالها كغرفة استقبال  				شخصيات مهمة.
_

__ 


_6-الذهبي  				رائع مع البني والبيج تحسه glamour وكانه غرفة استقبال المشاهير.
_

__ 


_7-لون كاسيس  				بالاسود على جلد متناسقة جدا.اكثر واحدة عجبتني.....
_

__ 


_8-لون اصفر  				باهت مع ديكورات حية تعطي للون اكثر اشعاع وبهجة.
_

__ 

_9-لون ازرق  				فاتح بلون البحر وبني بلون الصخرتحس حالك جالس على شاطئ البحر.
_

__ 


_10-غرفة  				استقبال ضيوف هادئة كثير والوانها مريحة وفخمة في نفس الوقت مع  				مدفاة في فصل الشتاء يا سلام.
_

__ 


_11-غرفة  				شبابية لونها احمر كرزي وديكوراتها قليلة مريحة جدا لمنزل اعزب او  				عزباء لا يوجد بها شغل كثير وممكن تستعمل في نفس الوقت كغرفة نوم.
_

__ 


_12-جو غابي  				بسيط يساعد على الاستلقاء والتفرج على التلفزيون.
_

__ 


_13-غرفة  				بطابع خشبي تجدها اكثر خارج المدينة لون صيفي حار وناعم.
_

__ 


_14-جميلة جدا  				ذات طراز قديم نوع ما بما انها بنية على اسود فكان اللون الذهبي  				يشع من مكان لاخر لاضاءة الغرفة.
_

__ 


_15-هذا  				الغرفة يطلق عليها اسم فلوريدا نسبة الى مدينة فلوريدا الامريكية  				لما فيها من الشساعة والاخضرار تحس نفسك جالس في الطبيعة وتشعرك  				بالانتعاش.
_
__ 


_16-غرفة  				استقبال فخمة طريقة توزيع الاثاث كاللوحة فوق المدفاة السجاد صغير  				الحجم يعطيك احساس بان الغرفة واسعة جدا. 
_

__

----------


## محمد العزام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام
بجننو والله
حلوين

----------


## ريمي

واو لاكن نفسي مسدودة من حسان ووغسان وعاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا لمروركم

----------


## دمعة فرح

__
_كلهم حلوين بس هاي لفتت نظري..._
_يسلموووووووووو......_

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

يسلمو كتير

----------


## دليلة

حلوين يعيطك العافية

----------

